# The Girls Next Door



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone else here watch this show?  It is totally a guilty pleasure of mine and I cannot wait for Season 3 to start tonight!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2007)

I watched it, off and on...I watched it last season, off and on--LOL---and I just don't see Kendra's appeal. They all have bangin' bodies, tho.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I watched it, off and on...I watched it last season, off and on--LOL---and I just don't see Kendra's appeal. They all have bangin' bodies, tho._

 
Agreed. Whilst Kendra has a freakin' amazing body, her face and attitude irritate me like crazy. 

I didn't really watch until I caught an episode when they were in Chicago, and they toured my father's work....it used to be an old Playboy club until it was renovated into a recording studio! It's actually the 2nd ex-Playboy club turned recording studio that my dad has worked at!

But now I'm addicted to the show!


----------



## macface (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah I love the show to me their so hilarious.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_Agreed. Whilst Kendra has a freakin' amazing body, her face and attitude irritate me like crazy. _

 
agreed!!!


----------



## sharyn (Mar 5, 2007)

I loooove this show!! Brigett (SP?) is IMO one of the most beautiful gals alive! When this show first appeared on german TV, I decided to go platinum blonde, because I love that "Bombshell" look on them and wanted it for myself. Besides, they always have cute outfits. Kendras laugh is a bit annoying to me, but all in all, its one of my fav. shows. 

Oh, and I like Hugh Hefner, he seems really nice and he prolly is a real gentleman


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't get over the negative/weird stuff I've read about the Playboy mansion, Holly, and Hef to watch the show.


----------



## Janice (Mar 5, 2007)

I like Kendra the most of the trio


----------



## little teaser (Mar 5, 2007)

i watch it too. i like em all, there all diffrent enough to be intresting.. and hef is a piMp


----------



## labwom (Mar 5, 2007)

I love this show! Kendra is definatley my fav!


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 5, 2007)

This is one of my favorites. I like them all, but Holly is probably favorite of the three. Kendra's laugh bothers me sometimes.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 5, 2007)

ah i love this show and i completely forgot about it last night!
yeah i agree kendra is just plain annoying, especially that laugh! And holly is really pretty im way jealous.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Holly is my favorite!  I like them all though.  I just think this show is so funny!


----------



## liquidstar (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I can't get over the negative/weird stuff I've read about the Playboy mansion, Holly, and Hef to watch the show._

 
Do you have any examples? I'm curious now..lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 6, 2007)

I've read that the Playboy mansion is filthy (like literal dirt, not erotica), Holly is a control freak and manipulative (she's allegedly the reason why there aren't more women in the mansion), Hef is extremely controlling over the women's lives, Hef doesn't use condoms, there are sex nights where Hef "has sex" with several different women, one after the other. 

TWOP's thread on 'The Girls Next Door' has most of the dirt, via the books written by two ex-Bunnies. I don't know if it's true or not (I think the part about Holly is true, as well as Hef being controlling is true), but it was eye-raising, to say the least.


----------



## Ethel (Mar 6, 2007)

You definitely get the sense from the show that Hef's a control freak. They have a curfew. Grown women with a curfew.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 8, 2007)

It makes for great TV but seriously Hugh Hefner to me is the farthest thing away from being a gentleman! I can totally see how Holly gets her 'control freak' thing. She is such a hog even on the show wanting to come back early from trips to be with Hef...blah blah...I think Kendra is my fav even though she seems immature and all SHE HAS THE MOST FANTABULOUS BODY AND THE MOST FLAWLESS, GORGEOUS, & GLOWING SKIN ever!!!!!!! Bridget to me seems like a great person, she's extremely caring and very loving (her dog and cat) she treats them like they're her kids. I love that about her. All in all this makes for great DRAMA...but otherwise like my fiancee puts it: "TRASH...ALL U WATCH IS TRASH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" Haha


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 8, 2007)

The real drama is going to hit once the show is over and they do their E! True Hollywood story. Allegedly, Bridget has a husband. Enough said, right?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG. This thread is SO much better than the show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_ "TRASH...ALL U WATCH IS TRASH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" Haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha I got this yesterday!  "how can you watch such trash?!" 

Its like a Train wreck!! I know its bad but I just.. cant...look...away..


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 8, 2007)

..err


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_haha I got this yesterday!  "how can you watch such trash?!" 

Its like a Train wreck!! I know its bad but I just.. cant...look...away.._

 
I totally _totally_ totally know what u mean...haha..he just changes the channel...which leads to him watching TV outside and me inside...


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_The real drama is going to hit once the show is over and they do their E! True Hollywood story. Allegedly, Bridget has a husband. Enough said, right?_

 
Oh wow this a first I didn't know she had a husband.

Have y'all checked out their Myspace pages? Apparently they also have their MU links up there, so any of u interested in knowing what they use...check it out. They love MAC's Playboy Bunny lippie. Holly said, "It's a staple."...I think...

In my opinion, Bridget has the sexiest cat/smokey eyes...she looks GORGEOUS...


----------



## sharyn (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_ 
TWOP's thread on 'The Girls Next Door'_

 
uum, where is it? do you have a link?! I searched for "Girls next door" but I couldnt find it, all I got were make up breakdowns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 10, 2007)

200+ pages of stuff
A lot of it is people's comments, but they're funny sometimes.

Two ex-Bunnies wrote books. I forgot what they're called or who wrote them, but I know that they're on Amazon.com


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 2, 2009)

i am going to bump this old thread.. has anyone seen this show last night? i really haven't watched this train wreck in years but was curious about the end of it. i do want to read one of the books (bunny tails?) about the ex-girlfriend. he disgusts me so much but i used to like to watch their hair/make-up lol.


----------

